#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Asmodeus the demon of lust?

## darkdracul

I was studing this demon i need to know many things about Asmodeus, so Carl Nagel and others Black magicians says is the Demon of lust, and can be invoked to rise lust in any person in particular in women.
My question are: 
Carl nagel teach a simple method to invoke the help of this demon to seduce any one,but is effective? is safe?
Are a other ways to get the "help" of this demon?
Anybody have tried something wit this entity?

----------


## Astral Eye

don't mess with demons. All I have to say.

----------


## erebus_nekromantia

Invoking Asmodeus for seduction magic is overkill, unless you are attempting to seduce someone strong of mind and possessing considerable magical skill. He is one of the Seven Princes of Vice, the essence of (wrongful) lust.
If there ever was a 'simple' method of getting a higher demon's attention, I'd like to hear it. I have one such ceremony, but it is complicated and would be impossible to complete solo. Requires rather expensive tribute as well.

Best try your luck with incubi/succubi if you're interested in playing with the darker side of sexual mysticism.

----------

